# Question on Full MOON



## Spedz (Dec 27, 2011)

I am sorry if this has been asked before or somewhere else I DID LOOK but couldn't find it.:rofl: My question is Are the calls worse on full moons vs no full moon and if you would like to explain a full moon call that was impressive  go right ahead. I know that when my mom was a Nurse at a retirement home (the biggest part of my life from about 2 yrs old til I was in my 20s that is what she did) swears up and down it was always crazier on full moons and when I dispatched it seems to be true but I would like other opinions and thoughts if you will.  

:unsure:

Thanks in Advance
Spedz


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 27, 2011)

In my 5 years doing this no. You just seem to remember them more if it is a full moon.


----------



## silver (Dec 27, 2011)

there have been a few studies performed related to ER admissions, trauma, and the like.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2735596
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15166467
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19901675
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9530753

From what I deduced is that there is no effect related to full moons.


----------



## Spedz (Dec 27, 2011)

silver said:


> there have been a few studies performed related to ER admissions, trauma, and the like.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2735596
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15166467
> ...





Silver that's kind of cheating isn't it? I wanted peoples opinions and experiences not links to studies that have been done!!! LOL:rofl: 

But anywho thanks for the info


----------



## silver (Dec 27, 2011)

Spedz said:


> Silver that's kind of cheating isn't it? I wanted peoples opinions and experiences not links to studies that have been done!!! LOL:rofl:
> 
> But anywho thanks for the info



Well often times the human mind fabricates stories that are slightly different than reality. Suit yourself though .


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 27, 2011)

I think people attribute more to the full moon because in general, they are not as aware of the other phases of the moon.

Don't believe me?  Look into the sky tonight and say "waxing crescent."  People will think you are a dork.  Majorly.


----------



## Spedz (Dec 27, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I think people attribute more to the full moon because in general, they are not as aware of the other phases of the moon.
> 
> Don't believe me?  Look into the sky tonight and say "waxing crescent."  People will think you are a dork.  Majorly.





O I completely agree I just thought it was a good subject to get people talking well to me anyway :rofl:


----------



## stlukescj11 (Dec 27, 2011)

I can say for working in the ER where I am at its weird when full moons come around in here. HUGE increase in psych pt's.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 28, 2011)

*Ask a Los Angeles Basin or Inland Empire tech about Santa Ana winds...*

Craziness.


----------



## Medic2409 (Dec 29, 2011)

I will say that a number of my more busy shifts, came on a full moon.  People just seem to come crawling out of the wood work more at later hours.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 29, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I think people attribute more to the full moon because in general, they are not as aware of the other phases of the moon.
> 
> Don't believe me?  Look into the sky tonight and say "waxing crescent."  People will think you are a dork.  Majorly.



But what if it's a waning gibbons? Then they will think your a dumb dork 

With that said I haven't looked at the moon yet, I have no idea what it is haha


----------



## Nervegas (Dec 31, 2011)

NVRob said:


> But what if it's a waning *gibbons?* Then they will think your a dumb dork



I dont know about _your_ moon NV, but mine isn't made of monkeys. :rofl:


----------



## Anjel (Dec 31, 2011)

The last full moon we had I did 9 calls in 10 hrs. I was exhausted.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 31, 2011)

Nervegas said:


> I dont know about _your_ moon NV, but mine isn't made of monkeys. :rofl:



Ah crap gibbous not gibbons hahaha. I wish the moon looked like a monkey. Can you imagine the calls we would get on a "full monkey" instead of a full moon!?


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 31, 2011)

I cheated.  It was a cloudy night so I checked the moon phase in my weather app.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpena (Dec 31, 2011)

It seems things around here are quieter during a full moon IMO

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 31, 2011)

*Santa Ana winds in SoCal, and lowering air pressure elsewhere.*

Don't forget first snow/freeze, all those little MVA's and a snow-shovel coronaries.


----------

